

How taxes really work - badboyblue1
http://blakehall.me/how-taxes-really-work/

======
senjutsuka
False. For this metaphor to work the richest guy would have to have been fed
everyone's meal (by them) and then left varied numbered of fortune cookies for
each of the others. The rentier society at work.

Remember in the real economy the top players get paid to hold on to the lower
players money, or to lend one persons money to another person. They also
benefit from a disproportionate amount of the tax dollars in the form of
breaks, subsidies and even more importantly civil structures such as educated
workers.

------
BryantD
That's a fairly poor analogy in that it implies that each person gets the same
meal.

~~~
rooster117
I think its an ok analogy because its talking about federal government
services and when talking about services like national security and currency
protection they are all getting the same meal.

~~~
BryantD
Oh, I dunno. Let's say I run a trucking company. I think I'm benefitting a lot
more from the interstates (or state highways) than that guy who's broke who
doesn't own a car.

~~~
sjg007
Except that your trucks deliver food and widescreen TVs to the guy with the
broken car for a cheap price.

------
gallerytungsten
This article ignores the fact that many wealthy individuals, via investments
and other rentier activities, are able to obtain lower effective tax rates
than people who work for a living.

------
bonchibuji
'There are lots of good restaurants in Europe and the Caribbean.'

Well, eating a croissant and a glass of Bordeaux wine will burn a hole in the
pocket though :-)

------
shanecleveland
It's an interesting perspective. I'd like to hear from someone with some
expertise on how accurate it is.

~~~
sjg007
Well the restaurant owner would either have to "eat" the loss by taking what
they can pay, or allow the table to run a "deficit" by providing credit on the
promise that they will pay it back the next week, or provide them with a
smaller meal the next time going forward.

These pretty much describe the current world situation.

